# Lisp interpreter in FreeBSD?



## -Snake- (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello, I'm interested in learning Lisp, which interpreter do you recommend in FreeBSD?

Thanks.


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 27, 2017)

Depends on the Lisp, really.

If you're into Common Lisp, I'd recommend you to start with lang/sbcl (Steel Bank Common Lisp). See its website for details.


----------



## -Snake- (Mar 28, 2017)

Cthulhux said:


> Depends on the Lisp, really.
> 
> If you're into Common Lisp, I'd recommend you to start with lang/sbcl (Steel Bank Common Lisp). See its website for details.



Thanks, I will try it.


----------

